# December 2020 POTM Nominations



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 1, 2020)

_*It's the last month of this terrible year. I know we all can't wait for it to end, and for 2021 to get here and get us back to normalcy! *_

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2020 nominations
Both the winning photographer and the member submitting it will get a TPF POTM decal that can be used on any smooth, hard surface such as an auto window, Ipad, clipboard, etc.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo should not have been posted in any month/year prior.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) While Snowbear may like bacon and sausage, I LOVE pizza!

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## ronlane (Dec 2, 2020)

@ZombiesniperJr 's  "Pocket Knife" posted here Pocket Knife. (pic heavy) | ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## terri (Dec 3, 2020)

Mirror Lake by Evertking.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 5, 2020)

@Vieri

Originally posted here: Two different Northumberland moods


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 12, 2020)

Weekend bump!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2020)

This one by @photoflyer in the weekly challenge Light it Up thread


----------



## terri (Dec 17, 2020)

Christmas Hawk by K9Kirk:


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 18, 2020)

#5 from Gr...Annie Get Your Gun. by @Granddad


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 18, 2020)

Lake Ontario sunrise seeking - Kew Beach by @Philmar 
Silhouettes


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 20, 2020)

Wile E Coyote by @MSnowy in this thread:  Wile E Coyote on the hunt


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 24, 2020)

Harbourfront Centre reflection by Phil Marion @Philmar 
Reflections


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 28, 2020)

A blast from the past by thereyougo:

A blast from the past from Cornwall 2014


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 28, 2020)

This one by @K9Kirk in the thread GBH Throw Down


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm a bit surprised it got nominated but I appreciate it very much. Thank you!


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 30, 2020)

Evening Fishing by @Pomo

Evening fishing


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 30, 2020)

this one in Msnowy's thread "1st Snowy Owl of Fall 2020"

1st Snowy Owl of Fall 2020


----------



## Pomo (Dec 30, 2020)

Wow, thank you mountainjunkie for nomitation!


----------

